# Are You a Kindle Author? I Want to Interview You!



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I've started a website for interviewing and reviewing Kindle authors: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

If you're a Kindle author, we would like to interview you about your book. We do a Live webcast show on the 2nd and 4th Fridays of each month, usually with a panel of authors. All you need to participate is a telephone and a quiet room to call from.

Just drop me a not here if you're interested in getting the word out about your book!

Thanks so much! 

Here is our FaceBook page, started by our excellent co-host RJ Keller.

=======

By the way, my books are available (see signature below)... Want to get moved to the top of the to-be-interviewed list? Buying a copy and writing a review would be appreciated!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

Stacey:

I'd love an interview! My email is [email protected]

This is fun  

Holly


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 28, 2008)

I shall accept your offer at any time, Stacey. I have published four books and contributed to two others. I have my own author website and I am the founder of PODBRAM. Thank you.

http://www.e-tabitha.com/

http://podbram.blogspot.com/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Stacey:

I would like to take you up on your offer for an interview. I am an author with 12 published works in both Kindle and POD formats, with several others in the works. My website is www.dancaster.com  and email address is [email protected]

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

You can count me in too, Stacy. Sounds like a great idea. My email address is [email protected] Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I'd be glad to accept your offer. I have four Kindle books out right now (two novels, a collection of short stories, and a book of poetry) My email is [email protected] and my website is www.williamwoodall.org Contact me anytime.



Cry for the Moon- my latest novel



Beneath a Star-Blue Sky- collection of short stories



The Prophet of Rain- my first novel



More Golden Than Day- collection of poetry


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Stacey,

I'm a Kindle author. My hardboiled mystery IDENTITY CRISIS was made available for Kindle reading on June 2 at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BWQ676. It's about a female lawyer who runs afoul of the Mob while investigating related cases of murder and identity theft in order to clear a client of these charges.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!
Debbi


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Heck, why not? I have seven books on the Kindle. Email is [email protected] .


----------



## krisjackson (Jun 17, 2009)

I've just put out my first book, Above the Fray, a novel of the Union Balloon Corps in the Civil War. I just put it up on Kindle yesterday. I'd be very interested to discuss the process. I can set a webcam up on fairly short notice. I can always be reached at 774-276-0116, or at [email protected] You can check out a little about my book at http://krisjacksondesign.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Excellent response, folks! 

I am working on questions this afternoon and have started sending some out to folks. I'll work through as many as I can and will get to everyone eventually!

In the mean time, check out our current interviews with Kindle authors Jon F. Merz, Erik Williams and poet Alice Osborn here http://www.onlinebookreview.org

Here's an excerpt from the Erik Williams interview:

*Erik Williams: To me, Kindle and platforms like it are going to soak up large chunks of the publishing market. I don't think it's the future, necessarily. And I don't think it'll put major houses or specialty presses out of business. But it will demonstrate that technology is rapidly changing the market place, possibly in the author's favor. Now if Amazon would just pay a better percentage!*


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I'll get in line too. My email address is wxtest16 @ hotmail.com (no spaces).

I write thrillers. I guess they're listed in the sig.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

If you've still got space open:

Da blog/website: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/

Email addy: [email protected]


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Count me in! 

sword @ kreelanwarrior.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey,folks, our next interview will be coming out in the morning with author Maureen Miller. I am proofing it tonight and will launch it in the morning!

We also have John Rector, Boyd Morrison, and Robert Burton Robinson coming up in the next few days.

If any of y'all are capable of doing a Skype video call, please let me know. I'm eager to start doing some of these in addition to the text interviews.

Basically, if your laptop has one of those little web-cams built into it, we can set up a free Skype video call. Just let me know!

Thanks so much, everyone. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Stacey:

Did you send out the interview docs?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Stacey:
> 
> Did you send out the interview docs?
> 
> Ed Patterson


I haven't sent yours yet, Ed. But will! I sent out about a half dozen today. (It's like 1:30 in the morning, and I really have to sleep at some point... sadly).

Takes me about an hour to research an author, their book, and put together good enough questions to make for a meaningful interview.

I'm going to try to get to everyone! Particularly everyone here on the Kindleboards.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Stacey,

I'd love to participate. I have two Kindle books out: Night Camp and We Interrupt This Date. My email is 
[email protected]

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, I think I'm going to spend the afternoon today at my desk, coffee cup in hand, e-mailing everyone on this topic personally. Again thanks so much for the enthusiastic response, everybody!

Our new interview is online at http://www.onlinebookreview.org

Today's is with Kindle author Maureen Miller whose novel Widow's Tale has been on the Romantic Suspense bestseller list in the Kindle store for almost a year. Here's an excerpt:

*MAUREEN MILLER: Widow's Tale was a finalist in the Romance Writers of America Golden Heart competition. This was a 'golden' ticket to get it under the nose of publishers. At the time, the editors considered it too long for their lines. Real life, and my day job intervened, and I was unable to get back to editing down the word count for quite some time. Once I did, it was awfully difficult to get my foot in the door again.....

I definitely attribute the success to the support and kinship of fellow Kindle readers and authors. It is still a relatively tight knit community and we do support each other with the loyalty of family. After that, I hope that the success stems from people genuinely enjoying the book.*


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, everyone should have received an email from me. If you haven't, double check your inbox. If you still see no email from me, drop me a note here.

I can't tell y'all how thankful I am to see that you're interested in talking about your books! 

On my end, I've started a spreadsheet log to stay on top of this. Categories include: Contacted Author Date, Author Reply Date, Emailed Questions Date, Received Answers Date, and Published Interview Date. 

This is hopefully going to enable me to keep track of everything!

Stay tuned!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Okay, everyone should have received an email from me. If you haven't, double check your inbox. If you still see no email from me, drop me a note here.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Is it too late to submit my address? [email protected]
Thank you very much. Brendan Carroll


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Is it too late to submit my address? [email protected]
> Thank you very much. Brendan Carroll


Check your email inbox. I just sent you info.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Stacey. You are tireless. I got the email (email #1 and answered that I am admittedly shy a web-cam, eventhough they would come in handy . . . ahem . . in my web peregrinations).

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Stacey,

We should have some of these people on JJ Talk. You could probably get a widget for our show on OBR.

Do you think that we could combine an interview with the video of your review of my book? (I still haven't seen your review...this makes me nervous!).

Dawson


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Stacey,

I would be very happy to take you up on this offer. Thank you for doing this. You can reach me at [email protected] I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

Tanner


----------



## krisjackson (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd like to let everyone know that Stacey does a great interview. His manner inspired confidence and his questions were cogent and pertinent. Quite painless.


----------



## david1972 (Apr 10, 2009)

Stacey:

An interview sounds like a great bit of fun. Always up for discussions with anyone who wants to bend my ear. I've been reading your posts for a few weeks now, so feel like I know you some.

I have one novel out on Amazon, Kindle, and Smashwords, 'Mankind's Worst Fear', a sci-fi adventure ride, and have put together a short story collection (as yet unpublished). I am currently nursing along three more sci-fi novels and a murder mystery set in southwest Missouri.

My email address is [email protected] and my cell phone is 417-546-1768. Best time to get me is 8-10:30 am central, Fri-Tues. My website is www.davidlerickson.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

A new interview is online today with Kindle author John Rector. John just sold his first novel to Tor/Forge two weeks ago and so we discuss his success on Kindle and his thoughts on traditional publishing as well.

To read the full interview, hit http://www.onlinebookreview.org

Here's an excerpt:

*STACEY COCHRAN: Now you've just sold a novel through your agent to a major publisher Tor/Forge to editor Eric Raab. Tell us first how you found your literary agent, and then please tell us how it feels to know you're going to be working with such an outstanding editor and an awesome publisher?

JOHN RECTOR: My agent is Allan Guthrie, who in addition to being a fantastic agent is also a spectacular crime writer. I'd read his novel, Two-Way Split, and absolutely loved it, so when I discovered he was also an agent, I put his name at the top of my list. Then, after I finished an early draft of The Grove, I gave it to a novelist friend who liked it enough to send Allan an email on my behalf asking if he'd be interested in taking a look. Allan generously agreed to give it a read, and thankfully he liked it enough to take me on as a client.

As far as Eric Raab and Tor are concerned, I couldn't be happier or more excited, and I can't wait to get to work. This has been my goal since I wrote my very first short story eight years ago, and now that it's happened, I'm at a loss for words. The only thing I can say is that it feels exactly how I'd imagined it would, except a hell of a lot better.

STACEY COCHRAN: Tell us a little bit about your process to write The Grove. How long did it take? How do you revise?

JOHN RECTOR: The Grove was my first novel, and I got the idea while talking to another writer friend about how to generate ideas. I think I was trying to sound cool and nonchalant about the entire process, so I rattled this idea off the top of my head about a depressed farmer who finds the body of a teenage girl in his cornfield, but instead of calling the police and reporting it, he decides to keep it a secret so he can sit out there and watch her decompose.

At that point there wasn't much of a story there, but the idea was eerie enough to where it stuck with me. Over the next few weeks I found myself going back to it over and over and asking myself questions about the character&#8230; Who was the farmer and why was he depressed? Who were the people in his life? Who was the girl? Etc. Sometime during all of this, the company I worked for sent me to Houston for a week. While I was there, I spent my free time in the hotel room knocking out the outline for the book. By the time I got home, I had everything but the ending. I started writing immediately and I finished the first draft in twelve weeks.

Revision is a constant for me. When I'm writing, I'll go back over what I did the day before and tweak it before I move on. It doesn't have to be perfect, but I need to see the shape of what I'm after in the prose. As long as it's there, then I can keep going. If it's not, then I go back to work.

The Grove went through six or seven drafts. The new book, The Cold Kiss, went through closer to nine or ten, so far. Most of them involve tweaking the prose and making each line as simple and as clean as I can. My goal is to make my books effortlessly readable. Unfortunately, for me, that takes a lot of work.*


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Great interview, Stacey.

I thought The Grove was amazing. Wonderfully written, eerie as hell, very haunting. The writer managed to capture a certain mood that made the book extremely effective.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd love to be interview about my sports-thriller novel, Advantage Disadvantage.  It is available in paperback, Kindle, Mobipocket, and Smashwords (electronic price = 99 cents).

[email protected]

Yale R. Jaffe


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, I've started a website for interviewing and reviewing Kindle authors: http://www.onlinebookreview.org
> 
> If you're a Kindle author, I would like to interview you about your book. We can do a simple text interview which I can send you via email. Or I can also record video calls via Skype, if your laptop or computer has a webcam (using Skype, of course, is absolutely free).
> 
> ...


Hi Stacey, thanks for this opportunity. I'm a Kindle author with two mysteries out, plus a short story in an anthology called Shameless Shorts. For me, a text interview would be easiest because I have a day job and a crazy work schedule. So, if you're interested in interviewing me, I can be reached at [email protected]

If I owned a Kindle I'd happily buy your book but Kindles aren't available to us in Canada, which is why my publisher is American. 

Debra
FATAL ENCRYPTION
TAXED TO DEATH


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

_Great _ interview with Kris Jackson! (The book looks awesome. I'm a bit of a Civil War geek.)

I'll download Skype after work today.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

We have a new interview online at http://www.onlinebookreview.org

This one with Kindle author Robert Burton Robinson unearthed the discovery that yours truly served as the inspiration for his psychopath failed writer Lucky Larry in ILLUSIONS OF LUCK. You have to read the excerpt of Chapter 4 on the Amazon page for the book; it's hilarious!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BWQ49G

Here's an excerpt from the interview:

*ROBERT BURTON ROBINSON: For my third book, I created my most twisted villain to date, Lucky Larry. And the inspiration for this character came from a real-life novelist.

And I will now reveal for the very first time the identity of that real-life novelist. It's YOU, Stacey. The inspiration for my evil, twisted, but highly intelligent villain was Stacey Cochran. Are you surprised, Stacey?

When I first began to post "Bicycle Shop Murder" on my website, I discovered J.A. Konrath's blog, "A Newbie's Guide to Publishing." That's where I learned of you, Stacey, a regular commenter on J.A.'s blog. There you talked about writing ten novels and about your thousands of rejection letters from agents and publishers. (J.A. Konrath had a similar story, but he had finally secured a publishing contract.)

But Stacey endured the rejections. He would never give up. He would just keep writing and encouraging other writers to fight the good fight. And now it is paying off. Stacey is having great success with his Kindle versions of The Colorado Sequence and Claws.

So, I started thinking: What if a guy had everything in the world he could possibly want but a book deal? And what if after being rejected so many times, he decided to take a new approach and go directly to the public by posting his book online? (Much the way I did.) And what if he believed he had a supernatural kind of luck? And what if he decided to push that luck to the limit, doing whatever it took to get what he wanted, daring the god of luck to fail him? And what if he was a psychopath?

The result of all those "what ifs" is Lucky Larry. Thanks, Stacey, for giving me the seed of inspiration for this character. You might say that Lucky Larry is Stacey Cochran gone over to the dark side. (evil laugh)*


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if you have any children's authors lined up yet, but I'd like to throw my hat into the fray. I just released my first novel as a Kindle beginnning of June. My second book will have a Kindle edition once it's all ready to go. 
My email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.tiffmeister.net/writer.html
Book Title: "The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"
Thanks so much Stacey!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

In case you're wondering... I've got five Skype interviews lined up for the next three days. Everyone who has posted here (or privately) has been contacted via email with an initial note just letting you know that I've got you on my to-be-interviewed log.

The way this has shaped up the past week or so is that folks who are able to do a Skype video interview are getting moved to the top of the list.

Eventually I'll get to everybody, but I thought you might like to know the status.

Thanks so much, everybody, for your interest and for reading and commenting on the interviews! I've been having a blast!


----------



## submarine670 (Jun 23, 2009)

Stacey,
I recently published my first book with Hearts on Fire Books entitled "Zhena".  It is a spy thriller set in modern times with aspects of the cold war.  If you have time, I'd like to start with an email interview and then do a skype interview later.  I'm on the road and won't be home to my webcam for a while.  I'll send you my email off line.
Hope to hear from you


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, we have another YouTube interview with a Kindle author and Kindleboards.com regular contributor. Tonight I spoke with Mike Hicks about his writing and novel IN HER NAME.

Thanks so much, Mike, for a great conversation!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Am I the only one who thought Stacey Cochran was a woman? My mind is officially blown now. Sorry, Stacey, I know you probably get a lot of that and it probably annoys you to no end. I know I'm not helping by adding to it, but I had a completely different mental picture of you in my mind. 

If it makes you feel any better though, Michael Hicks looked different in my head too.  (Yes, I develop a mental picture of the people who post here, or online in general - like one would do for characters in a book.)


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I think everyone does that, CS, and must admit that I too thought Stacey was a woman.

For instance, I think CS is a goateed youngster hipster lattee swilling guy who plays bongos and reads poetry on open-mic night!

(This is all based on your avatar)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> I think everyone does that, CS, and must admit that I too thought Stacey was a woman.
> 
> For instance, I think CS is a goateed youngster hipster lattee swilling guy who plays bongos and reads poetry on open-mic night!
> 
> (This is all based on your avatar)


ROTFLMAO!!!!!

Goatee...yes.  Hipster...no way. 

As for being a youngster, am I still one at age 30?

I love coffee, but I don't think I've ever had a latte.

There was once a video game released with bongos. That's about as close as I'd ever come, but I steered clear of even that. 

I almost never read or write poetry, though I did use an old poem of mine once at some forced open mic event I had to do for a class. I had to do it again the following year and I wisely chose a short story instead. That was a much bigger hit.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I get that a lot in this business... so much so that the first thing I mention on my bio on my website http://www.staceycochran.com is that I am not a woman. 

I would love to see a photo of what people think I look like before they discover that I'm not a woman... that would be interesting. Maybe Google images has a couple examples of what you thought I looked like. Would be cool to post them here.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

So I have three Skype video calls on tap for today with Amazon authors.

RJ Keller: http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/

Cayla Kluver: http://caylakluver.blogspot.com/

Holly Christine: http://www.hollychristineonline.com/

Going to be a busy day!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Stacey Cochran said:


> I get that a lot in this business... so much so that the first thing I mention on my bio on my website http://www.staceycochran.com is that I am not a woman.
> 
> I would love to see a photo of what people think I look like before they discover that I'm not a woman... that would be interesting. Maybe Google images has a couple examples of what you thought I looked like. Would be cool to post them here.


Introducing Stacey Cochran...


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I just finished my Skype interview with Stacey. Let me tell you, I was super nervous at first. But he is AMAZING, and put me right at ease. He didn't even get flustered (the way I did) when my cat, Hazel, made a surprise appearance. She's such an attention hog.

A very great experience! Thank you, Stacey.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

CS said:


> Introducing Stacey Cochran...


Maybe I'll do a kind of fake persona thing and create this character a la LonelyGirl:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonelygirl

That could be interesting!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, RJ, you did fantastic!

Here is our interview:






Isn't she great everybody?


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Urg. I'm late as usual. I plead house guests this time.

I'd be up for an interview--a written interview, preferably. I'm one of the least mediagenic folks on the planet. I have three books out for Kindle:

  

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll jump on the train.

I have one book on Kindle and another in progress.



Don't have a webcam, so it will have to be written.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks, Stacy. This is a great idea. BTW, where is your website?


----------



## krisjackson (Jun 17, 2009)

Stacey gives a very good interview. He puts you at ease, but his questions are incisive. Highly recommended.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Doing the interview gave me the confidence to do some video podcasting with my webcam to do some book promotions. I'm going to start preparing them over the weekend. So thanks again, Stacey.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Stacey,

Where's the Cayla Kluver interview? I'm excited to see it!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, RJ and Kris! You guys made my job very easy.  You're both just extraordinarily articulate and interesting. I had a lot of fun.

@Dawson, I'm currently processing Cayla's interview. It should be online by tomorrow morning (maybe later tonight).

Here is Holly's interview from yesterday.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I had one of those web cammy things. I'd move up in the queue.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

We bought a laptop with a webcam because my kids wanted one. I never dreamed it would come in handy for me. Now my head is filled with all kinds of webcammy possibilities.  

GREAT interview with Holly. I SO love your comment about Blogovich (sp?). LOL and Amen at the same time.

Do you mind if I tweet the YouTube link? A lot of my "tweeps" would enjoy watching it.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I wish I had one of those web cammy things. I'd move up in the queue.
> 
> Ed Patterson


If you look on Amazon for "web cam" you'll see they're really very affordable... (like less than 10 bucks cheap)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Temptation, which must be put behind me.


Spoiler



All those Gay porn sites out there just beckoning to see this ancient body


.  I'll be patient for my written close up, "Mr. DeMille."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Stacey for the interview opportunity last night. I was a bit nervous at first, but you are an easy person to talk to. The Skype program was easy to download, and it all seemed to go quite well. Looking forward to watching the finished version. I've been watching some of the other interviews, and it's interesting to see what other authors have to say. This board is like one giant authors' group. Thanks again for running your site and giving us all this chance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Stacey, Stacey, Stacey...the one person I know that is probably as much a glutton for punishment as me  

Are you looking for Kindle-only authors, or authors that have their books available via Kindle?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

TiffanyTurner said:


> Thank you Stacey for the interview opportunity last night. I was a bit nervous at first, but you are an easy person to talk to. The Skype program was easy to download, and it all seemed to go quite well. Looking forward to watching the finished version. I've been watching some of the other interviews, and it's interesting to see what other authors have to say. This board is like one giant authors' group. Thanks again for running your site and giving us all this chance.


Tiffany, you did great! I am working on the video tonight and will see if I can upload to YouTube sometime in the next day or so!

(I may have to wait til I get back to NC where I have my better editing equipment.)

At any rate, you did great! Thanks so much for speaking with me via Skype!  (and congrats on the new car)


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is Tiffany's interview:


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm enjoying all the interviews.  Thanks


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> I'm enjoying all the interviews. Thanks


Thanks, Cowgirl!

Here's another:


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm digging myself out from under a stack of books that fell my way from publishers and should be getting new interviews online in the next few days.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds good.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd be interested in an interview!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in an interview. It would have to be by text though. Just let me know what is required. Thanks.

Sierra


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, we have a new interview online today with Kindleboards legend Edward C. Patterson!

http://onlinebookreview.org/2009/07/08/online-book-review-edward-c-patterson-interview/

Thanks so much, Ed, for doing the interview.

Here is an excerpt:

*ONLINE BOOK REVIEW: You've published your books in a number of online ways: Kindle, Mobipocket, and Smashwords. How do the sales of these three compare to one another and how do you make folks in these three different communities aware of your work?

EDWARD C. PATTERSON: Kindle is King (or Queen, as I would prefer). The majority of my new reader acquisitions have been via the Kindle. I sell one paperback for every fifteen Kindle sales. However, I feel it is important to have a POD version of a book in all its ISBN glory. I get few sales on Mobipocket (although this French subsidiary of Amazon has a wide distribution arm). I believe the reason for this is that, unlike Amazon.com, their search and retrieval engine is not marketing driven. Amazon pushes out to its readers. Its marketing engine will do more for your title than you could possibly think of yourself. Mobipocket and Smashwords are requirements, in my opinion, but much like maintaining your own website. Pure website sales are generally thin and comparable of having your books sold by small publishing sites - small scale. Amazon is the place to be and on the Kindle. Smashwords, however, has advantages also. My sales there pick up whenever they have a sale (there's one going on now). However, Smashwords supports a wide range of formats and if you want your ebook on the Sony Reader, it's a good bet.*


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

_Great _ interview, guys.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, we have a new interview online today with Kindleboards legend Edward C. Patterson!
> 
> http://onlinebookreview.org/2009/07/08/online-book-review-edward-c-patterson-interview/
> 
> Thanks so much, Ed, for doing the interview.


Excellent interview. I truly enjoyed reading it.

Tanner


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very interesting and enjoyable. I've been catching up on the interviews and must say they have all been done very well. Never ceases to amaze me the variety of authors.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It was my pleasure, Stacey. I had fun doing it, and of course I've spread the link from one end of the web to the other.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I read the interview with Ed. It was great. Looking forward to more good interviews.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I learned today that a friend of mine, crime writer Allan Guthrie, has put two of his crime novels online as Kindle books. I hope to be getting an interview with Al in the next few days about his decision.

BTW, Al is also a literary agent and sold John Rector's most recent novel to Tor/Forge.


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Cool interview!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from my latest interview with a Kindle author... Al Guthrie is both an author and literary agent and so his insights into publishing via Kindle (and digital rights in general) are very, very interesting.

http://onlinebookreview.org/2009/07/20/online-book-review-allan-guthrie-interview/

*STACEY COCHRAN*: What are your thoughts on the business model of traditional publishing? Does it work, is it fundamentally flawed? How is this likely to change in the next ten years?

*ALLAN GUTHRIE*: You don't like asking easy questions! I think publishing has been eating itself for a long time. I don't believe you can blame the business model entirely for that, though. If it was fundamentally flawed, we'd have seen signs before now. But the industry is by no means perfect and there are a number of factors that concern me.

We're leaking readers rapidly. We're told that men (particularly young men) don't read much fiction any more. I've seen figures claiming that as much as 80% of fiction is bought by women. Rather than try to tap into this huge potential market, most publishers seem to prefer to fight for a share of the existing one. Which seems counter-intuitive to me. I'm fairly confident that the figures reflect the fact that the kind of fiction young men like to read just isn't very visible. It needs to be marketed properly, strongly branded, targeted. And the content needs to be right. I think the rise of the graphic novel will help. But quite apart from the issue of young male readers, I just think that readers in general are far more sophisticated than they're given credit for and we're losing a lot of them to TV, which is where so much of the challenging material is to be found nowadays.

Another concern: Bookscan. With Bookscan, everyone (who pays) is able to see an author's sales figures (how reliable those figures are is a matter of some debate but that's another matter), so if the author hasn't sold well, an outstanding new book might fail at the acquisition stage on account of the author's previous figures. There's little taken into account for the quality of the book, the fact that authors improve over time, that they build an audience, etc. The sales people look at the figures and shake their heads. Those same sales people would have missed out on Ian Rankin, of course, who sells rather well these days. It takes time to build a readership. And Bookscan makes it hard for an author to get that time. If Bookscan was around 20 years ago, I'd bet that some of the bestsellers we've seen over the last couple of decades would never have happened.

Moving on: discounting. It's back-to-front. The books that get promoted are the ones that don't need it. They'll sell anyway. And if you sell sure-fire bestsellers at full price, everybody in the industry makes money: margins are maximized for retailers and publishers, and authors don't find that their deep discount clauses have been triggered. Supermarket mentality (loss leaders) results in supermarkets. Bookstores that expend their energy chasing supermarkets are simply going to get tired and go bust. They don't have the legs to compete. Why not introduce readers to new writers by promoting titles other than the latest blockbusters? Something the supermarkets, with their limited range, can't do. The Waterstone's chain in the UK used to have a monthly recommends section that pushed new writers - very popular it was, too. It was a genuine recommendation by a group of employees. I miss that kind of thing.

And my final gripe: the returns system. Unlike almost every other form of retail, books are sold on a sale or return basis, which means that what a bookstore doesn't sell, it's allowed to return for credit. For a chain store, the credit is likely to be 50% (or higher) of the retail price. Fine, I've no problems with returns per se. What I've never understood though is why there's no attempt at selling returnable books at a discount above the credit price. For example, say a book costs $10. If you're going to return the book for credit at 50%, then you'll get $5 credit added to your account. So before you make the effort of gathering all the paperwork together and boxing up the books (or covers) to send back, why not lower the selling price of the book by a dollar each month for the next five months? You'll very likely shift a number of extra copies and make more money than you would if you sent the books back for credit. As well, you'll extend the book's shelf-life (which is often pitifully short). And if they still haven't sold once they've reached the credit price, then you can send them back. It involves some additional price stickering but so do 3-for-2 promotions and that never stopped anyone.

Is publishing likely to change in the next ten years? Without question. It's changing all the time. I suspect that the ready-made publicity that comes with celebrity involvement is going to be around for a while. I envisage more collaborative writing. And not just between authors, but between author and publisher. As a result, I can see a bigger role for book packagers. And more interaction with readers. Which I suspect will lead to stronger branding - targeted imprints that are very specialised. E-books will become more prevalent and I hope traditional publishers won't see them as a threat to print editions but as an additional revenue stream. The smarter publishers will discover that offering a backlist title or two at very low prices will create new readers for established authors. Likewise, I can see a lot of cross-advertising of the 'if you like x, you'll enjoy y' variety. Something that's currently under-exploited by publishers - often you'd never know that two complementary authors were published by the same company. I could go on. And on. And on.

But as I said earlier, I'm frequently wrong. Come back to this interview in ten years time and you'll most likely find yourself saying, "So what did Al Guthrie know? Not much, clearly."


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Very interesting interview, Stacey! Just commented on it at the blog.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi. You can put me on the list, too. I'm relatively new to Kindle, but I have 2 (soon to be three) books 'Kindleized,' and look forward to an interview. Thanks!

'Archer' (C.S. Marks)



You can contact me via www.elfhunter.net. Thanks again!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Stacey,

I've seen several of your posts over on the Lulu forums as well (I'm a fellow Lulu guy).  I would certainly be interested in an interview, but I don't have skype, so could you please send me an email with the questions?

I have a book called Learn Me Good, which is a funny, fictionalized account of my first year as a 3rd grade teacher.  It's done quite well on the Kindle (maybe because it's currently priced at a dollar!).

My email address is [email protected]

Thanks!

John Pearson


----------



## michaelcgreer (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow... as a new Kindle author I just want to say thank you for this effort.  These interviews are excellent and a great source of information for a fledgling author like myself.

Just thank you.
Michael


----------



## RaymondBenson (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Stacey--

By "Kindle author" do you mean *exclusively* Kindle?  If not, I'm game for an interview. 

Best,

Raymond
www.raymondbenson.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

RaymondBenson said:


> Hi Stacey--
> 
> By "Kindle author" do you mean *exclusively* Kindle? If not, I'm game for an interview.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could do a Skype interview?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, digging one's self out of a month-long internet absence is a chore. Nonetheless, I've just updated my log with all the new folks interested in an interview and have sent an email to: Tammy, Raymond, John, Margaret, Al, and Debra.

Let me know if you didn't receive a contact email from me.

I hope to start rolling with the interviews a little more regularly now that I'm back home!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

An interview would be awesome!    Email would probably work best, here's my address:  [email protected]
Thanks so much!
Jenna Elizabeth Johnson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I have a new Skype interview! This one is with New York Times bestselling thriller author Raymond Benson. http://www.raymondbenson.com

Thanks so much, Raymond, for doing the interview. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Daniel Powell (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Afternoon, Stacy,

I'd appreciate the chance to talk with you about my book (An Autumn Harvest). Thanks for the kind offer. If you're interested, I'll exchange the favor for a discussion over at my website (link below)...

Best,
Daniel Powell ([email protected])

www.danielwpowell.blogspot.com


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacey,

I'd love to do an interview.  My email address is [email protected]

Thanks so much for the opportunity,
Maria Rachel Hooley


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

If I can dig myself out from under start-of-new-semester work, I'm planning to have a new interview online soon with Dave Dykema:

http://www.amazon.com/Stalker/dp/B0026RHM24/

http://www.amazon.com/Wrong-Number/dp/B002CVTPYC


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I've got the new interview with Dave Dykema online at:

http://onlinebookreview.org/2009/08/22/online-book-review-dave-dykema-interview/

Thanks so much, Dave, for doing the interview.

Here is an excerpt everyone...

*ONLINE BOOK REVIEW: Now a lot of our readers for these interviews are writers themselves. Tell us a little bit about your decision to publish Wrong Number and Stalker on Amazon Kindle? Did you try the traditional route first? Will you for future books?

DAVE DYKEMA: I submitted Stalker to agents about a decade ago. It never got picked up, but came close twice. After that, it basically sat on my hard drive, taking up disc space.

Earlier this year, a writer friend of mine, Patricia Sierra (who publishes as herself and with John Philpin as Sierra Philpin), suggested going the Kindle route. I knew of the Kindle, but hadn't seen one, nor did I know I could publish to it. She explained that she and her writing partner put a book up they hadn't yet sold and had some modest success. Her reasoning was: what's there to lose? I would still own all rights, and if a publisher or agent came sniffing around, I could take it back down.

Following through, I figured I'd sell 6 copies, tops. One to my friend, one to a friend of hers, and four more by chance. In the first day I sold 71 copies and hit #240 on the Kindle bestseller list! Things have cooled off to more realistic proportions since then, but that certainly got me excited about the Kindle. It's such a pleasure to know people are reading my work. That's what writing is all about, after all, sharing our stories.

I put Wrong Number up about two months later. I figured for sales it would look better if I had two titles to offer than one. Granted, I was still on my Stalker high. With hindsight, perhaps I should have waited a bit. Now, I feel slight pressure to get something else done-and I'm not the fastest writer.

I didn't shop Wrong Number around as much as Stalker, mainly because I was so eager to get it up on Kindle. I do plan on offering more Kindle books, and am undecided whether to try traditional publishing again.

ONLINE BOOK REVIEW: What are two of the most important lessons you've learned by publishing your novels on Kindle?

DAVE DYKEMA: Respect your readers and play nice.

This hasn't happened to me, but I've seen a couple authors flame out as they take on readers on discussion boards. Everyone's entitled to not like parts or your entire book, okay? Life would be pretty dull if we all agreed all the time.

When something does come along that you don't agree with, smile and bear with it. Gain readers' respect-don't go on a tirade. Some people have pointed out a misspelling or two to me. I thank them, make the change, and move on. I certainly don't try to have anything wrong with my books, but with self-publishing a little of that is hard to avoid, no matter how many people read it for you.*


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I'm going to be lining up a Blog Talk Radio show this Friday to simulcast along with a LIVE video webcast. I need Kindle authors to call in during the hour to talk about their books.

If you want to talk about your book live on the air (all you need is a telephone to do this), let me know. You can call in LIVE on Friday August 28, 2009 at 11 PM (EST), 8 (PST) at  (914) 803-4571.

Is anybody interested?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Good morning, Stacey.  I'm still waiting for the written version of your interview.  Looks like they are going quite well so far.  I wouldn't mind doing on cyber paper for you, but the live stuff or the video stuff is way outside my comfort zone.  So if you still need someone for filler, I'm available.  Just send it to the email address on my profile.  Sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Stacey, I just wanted to thank you for the interview last week. I hope all is going well with that project. It was painless, and even a little thought provoking, on my end.

I'll let some other authors have a turn at promotion with your call in show since I just had mine. Hope that goes well for you too!

Dave


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Brendan and Dave, thanks so much. Well, I'd love it if you could call in... but I understand if you'd rather not.

At the very least, if you're doing nothing else Friday night from 11-midnight EST feel free to tune in to our show.

Maybe then you'll see that it's painless and you might even decide you want to call in with a question or comment. 

You can watch the show here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your telephone here: (914) 803-4571


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd love to be interviewed as well.  My email addy  is [email protected]


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I would be interested, but I don't know if I count as I am just a blogger/reviewer.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be there. AND I'll be square.

It can be a little nerve wracking, being interviewed live. I know I was wicked nervous the first time. But Stacey is a _great _ interviewer, and is a natural at putting people at ease. Plus he has a cool accent.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I would be interested, but I don't know if I count as I am just a blogger/reviewer.


Hey Red Adept, we'd love it if you could call in. The plan is to have RJ Keller, Holly Christine, and Raven Rozier... someone mentioned bringing cocktails, too 

Seriously, you might just tune in, watch the first few minutes, and then call in a little after 11 PM with your thoughts, comments, and questions.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> I'll be there. AND I'll be square.


Awesome! I just got a confirmation from Raven as well. This one is beginning to come together!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I also have to work on an 11pm newscast on Fridays--that's why I'm not calling in. Not because I'm yeller.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Stacey,

I'm interested in the text or Skype interview (I can do either).

My books on Kindle are:

http://www.amazon.com/Unbroken-Hearts/dp/B0017I7XY0/

http://www.amazon.com/Untamed-Hearts-Easton/dp/B002IT5SIA/

Anna Murray


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

AnnaM said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I'm interested in the text or Skype interview (I can do either).
> 
> ...


Hi Anna,

I would encourage you to watch our show Friday August 28 at 11 PM (EST) at:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your telephone here: (914) 803-4571

We'd love to hear about your Kindle experience and about your book.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey folks,

I just want to remind everyone about our Live webcast tonight (Friday August 28 at 11 PM EST (8 PST)).

You'll be able to watch the show Live starting at 11 PM here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your telephone here: (914) 803-4571 if you have questions for the guests or would like to make a comment.

Stacey


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Do you know if this will be archived or otherwise accessible after it's over?


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> Do you know if this will be archived or otherwise accessible after it's over?


Yes, I'll be recording it in ustream. So if you follow the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter after we're done, it should be listed there.

Again, tonight's call-in # is (914) 803-4571...

we'll start rolling here in about forty minutes!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, here's our line-up for this Friday's show (Sept 4) at 11 PM EST. We have authors Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Sam Landstrom, and Jamie Lynn Braziel.

You can watch the show here at 11 PM EST Friday night: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your telephone here during the hour with any questions or comments: (914) 803-4571


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I have uploaded a new interview to YouTube that I thought you might find interesting. This is Algonquin Books Senior Editor Kathy Pories...






Also, here's our line-up for this Friday's show (Sept 4) at 11 PM EST. We have authors Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Sam Landstrom, and Jamie Lynn Braziel.

You can watch the show LIVE here at 11 PM EST Friday night: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your telephone here during the hour with any questions or comments: (914) 803-4571

I would encourage everyone to call!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a Kindle author and would love to be intereviewed!

And RJK says lovely things about you.

My novel Homefront










You can reach me at [email protected]

Blog: kristentsetsi.wordpress.com Website: www.kristentsetsi.com.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi all!!!

Stacey's show BookChatter is due to start in about 4 minutes!

Call in: (914) 803-4571

And/or view: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

It's going to be a great discussion!! Hope you all join in!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

ktsetsi said:


> I'm a Kindle author and would love to be intereviewed!
> 
> And RJK says lovely things about you.
> 
> ...


Let's have you on next week! How does that sound?


----------



## Kevin Gerard (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, please - [email protected]


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Stacey, you're the man of the hour. I'm part of the same consortium as RJK and Kristen, and I'd love to get involved. If you didn't happen to read the thread about a Publishers Weekly article, then it's this: Publishers Weekly focused on seven independent literary authors and their new enterprise, a consortium called Backword Books. PW states that "With self-publishing gaining both recognition and credibility in recent months, Backwords Books, in Los Angeles, has taken the first steps toward creating a literary component to the model by enlisting seven authors to include their books on its Web site and bring more awareness to the unfolding technologies in the field."

You can read the whole article at http://www.publishersweekly.com/article/CA6687523.html?nid=2286&rid=#CustomerId&source=link

Anyway, I'm curious to try VideoSkype, if that's what you use. My wife has a Mac with a video set-up if you'd like to try that with me sometime. In the meantime, I'll mention that I noticed Kevin just in front of me: he's a great guy and someone who has been so strong in marketing his books, a lot of independent authors have a lot to learn from him. Ask him how he managed to sign books in a number of librarries and why he finds libraries are important.

Best,
Christopher Meeks


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Let's have you on next week! How does that sound?


Sounds great - thank you!

I don't have skype or other video capabilities, unfortunately, but the email questions will be answered quickly, and if you have a call-in option I'll be happy to do that.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking forward to joining in to the author book chat next Friday.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome! This is to confirm that we are officially adding Kristen Tsetsi, Chris Meeks, and Kevin Gerard to this Friday's show.

So to recap, for this Friday September 11 at 9 PM EST (6 PST), we have as guests on our call-in show: Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Ed Patterson, Kris Jackson, Dave Erickson, Henry Baum, Kristen Tsetsi, Chris Meeks, and Kevin Gerard.

My only question... who's bringin' the liquor? 

The call-in # is (914) 803-4571. Plan to call in at 8:50 PM (EST) so that we'll be ready to roll a couple minutes early.

And shoot, let's add some more folks! We can have up to 15, I'm told.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Awesome! This is to confirm that we are officially adding Kristen Tsetsi, Chris Meeks, and Kevin Gerard to this Friday's show.
> 
> So to recap, for this Friday September 11 at 9 PM EST (6 PST), we have as guests on our call-in show: Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Ed Patterson, Kris Jackson, Dave Erickson, Henry Baum, Kristen Tsetsi, Chris Meeks, and Kevin Gerard.
> 
> ...


This sounds like it's going to be way too much fun. I'm excited.


----------



## andrewkent (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Stacey,

I'm another Backword Books author. I also work in publishing (medical journals and books), and chose the self-publishing route because it just makes more sense. In my realm, we've been embracing online for more than a decade, and noticing how book publishers have been slower to follow. The Kindle has changed things significantly, and in the 6 months since I first did the indie publishing things, the effects are noticeable. I just released my second novel, and the uptake on e-readers was noticeably faster this time, again after just 6 months. 

If you still have space on your roster, I'd like to participate in the show on 9/11. Please let me know.

Thanks.

Andrew Kent


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Stacey--

This sounds like it could be special... or chaos. I'm happy to try, but as an instructor who has tried conferencing with a small class, I find mulitple people can get confusing quickly for an audience. You may need a way visually to show who is talking at any given moment. Otherwise, like a Russian novel with many characters, it's hard to follow. With each additional personality, you complicate things for the listener. As they hear the content, they also want to connect to whom is speaking.

Certainly this can be done, and each author might start out with something like, "This is Chris," and you show each author's book cover or a headshot.  Now if you can imagine it's easy to get confused in grabbing the right cover, then you'll see the challenge for an audience. Bascially, all I'm saying is think this out and have a few rules so we, the participants, don't get confused and talk over each other, too. 

I'm also guessing this won't be VideoSkype but, rather, all conference call, which means listeners will be trying to hear in our voices who is whom.

--Chris


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris, at the risk of sounding a**-holy, the only time I've had difficulty in doing any of the more than 300 broadcast interviews I've done has been when a guest starts offering "directorial" suggestions. 

By making suggestions about book cover images or how the host or other guests should communicate, you're stepping beyond your role as a guest. Particularly on a public discussion board such as this.

If you have suggestions of this nature, it is better to do so via email with me... where I'm happy to discuss and explain the nature of our show.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I think we should begin by dancing anaked conga dance.   And we could do it, and nobody would know the difference.

Just joshing. When I'm a guest on anyone's show, they call the shots. Just don;t ask me why I burned the "tapes."

Ed Patterson


----------



## eddiewright86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Stacey,

My name is Eddie Wright and I'm a Backword Books author as well. I've written a little experimental, sci-fi number called, "Broken Bulbs" which has recently hit the Kindle. Love what you're doing. I'd love to hang out on Friday as well if possible. 

Let me know what we're drinking, I'll get the first round.

Thanks a lot, 
Eddie


----------



## eddiewright86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's a link to _Broken Bulbs_. http://www.amazon.com/Broken-Bulbs/dp/B002JIN85K/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

eddiewright86 said:


> Stacey,
> 
> My name is Eddie Wright and I'm a Backword Books author as well. I've written a little experimental, sci-fi number called, "Broken Bulbs" which has recently hit the Kindle. Love what you're doing. I'd love to hang out on Friday as well if possible.
> 
> ...


I'll get the second, but only if the second is margaritas. What can I say? I'm in the mood.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Officially adding Eddie Wright and Andrew Kent to this Friday's "Book Chatter" (aka "Bring on the Chaos, and Let's get Messy Hour with your host Stacey Cochran")! 

Also including: Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Ed Patterson, Kris Jackson, Dave Erickson, Henry Baum, Kristen Tsetsi, Chris "I've Got Suggestions" Meeks, and Kevin Gerard.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

A thousand pardons Stacey!  You're right, and I'm not trying to direct.  After I wrote this morning, I spent time watching your interviews and I'm impressed. In particular, I love the interview with the Algonquin editor. You're lifting up a lot of independent writers, and that needs to be celebrated. I'll write you separately.

--Chris


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love the opportunity. My website is www.klbradywrites.com and my email is [email protected]


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Officially adding Eddie Wright and Andrew Kent to this Friday's "Book Chatter" (aka "Bring on the Chaos, and Let's get Messy Hour with your host Stacey Cochran")!
> 
> Also including: Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Ed Patterson, Kris Jackson, Dave Erickson, Henry Baum, Kristen Tsetsi, Chris "I've Got Suggestions" Meeks, and Kevin Gerard.


Chris, I like your new nickname.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Kristen--

My wife sometimes says I get into "professor mode"--perhaps a side effect of the profession. Stacey's a professor, too. Because I was so intrigued by what he's doing, creating interviews via a home computer, I jumped in too fast. Sorry about that.  

--Chris


----------



## andrewkent (Sep 5, 2009)

Sounds like it will be exciting. By the way, you can read about my books at http://www.johnnydenovo.com.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

I am bumping this thread because we go Live in about 2 hours. You can watch and listen to tonight's show (Friday Sept 11 at 9 PM EST) two different ways.

You can watch here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can listen by dialing: (914) 803-4571

You can also dial the same number and follow directions to speak Live on the show.

Tonight's guests include: Eddie Wright, Andrew Kent, Holly Christine, RJ Keller, Ed Patterson, Kris Jackson, Dave Erickson, Henry Baum, Kristen Tsetsi, Chris Meeks, and Kevin Gerard.

Rock on.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Stacy,
I'd like to take you up on your offer.  You can contact me through my website www.kellyabellbooks.com.  I have two Kindle books out.  Sealed In Lies and Haunted Destiny.  I do not have a webcam or Skype.  Sorry    I'll look forward to hearing from you.  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great show Stacey:

I dialed in at 8:50 and went into the queue, but then got a strange noice - and when I dialed back in, I was told that the call wa full, call again some other time. So I scrambled up to the chat board. Had fun and glad to cha with the BookChatterers.

Edward C. Patterson
Who shaved his beard while drinking Nyquil


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

> Who shaved his beard while drinking Nyquil


That was me!

Oh wait...I guess it _wasn't _ me.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome job tonight, everyone! Here is the YouTube version of our show...






For the folks who were unable to call-in, just drop me a line here if you want to try to be on next Friday.

I think I'm going to cap it at six panelists. That seemed to be the number where everything got buggy on the BTR switchboard.

We had (according to my dashboard) over 150 unique viewers drop in during the hour to watch the show! 

So, that's our three-week record so far. Great job!!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I received some very cool news today from Chris Meeks who was on our BookChatter Live show Friday night. As a direct result of being on our show, one listener bought his book, then got on the Kindle discussion forum and posted a recommendation.

Chris's book came out of oblivion (ranked somewhere in 30,000+ range before the show) to break into the top 600 books overall on Kindle. As of this posting, his book is hovering around 1,000 overall.

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Middle-Aged-Man-Sea-ebook/dp/B002K2RI1A

This is our first direct-result bestseller from doing our Live show on Friday nights. We'll be back on LIVE this Friday September 18 at 9 PM EST.

Who would like to join us?

I'm looking for guests.


----------



## Simpleleigh (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Stacey!

I have a Kindle author recommendation for your next show. I work with http://www.christineandethanrose.com-Christine and Ethan Rose. They've got a great Modern Celtic Fantasy (good all-ages book) book, *Rowan of the Wood* available on Kindle and in print. They're on the road almost this entire year in their Geekalicious Gypsy Caravan promoting Rowan and their impending second release, *Witch on the Water*.

Christine is a great personality, and I think she'd be a blast to interview on a radio show. Please email me at [email protected] if you'd like to discuss scheduling. If nothing else, please check out the blog and website and consider the Roses on your show.

Thanks,

Leigh (brand new Kindle owner and marketing agent for indy authors)


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, am I ever late to the party...

I'm Randolph Lalonde, and I've been a full time Indie Author for a year now. I currently have eight Kindle titles on Amazon. There's also an extra Kindle title available only on Smashwords, a Living Anthology called Spinward Fringe: Strange Horizons and Close Encounters https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3591.

I primarily write a SciFi Space Opera series called Spinward Fringe but I've also released some fantasy and horror.

I'd love to do an interview, you can learn more or contact me through my website at http://www.spinwardfringe.com/

Great interviews so far, by the way! Keep it up!

P.S.

I generally prefer to do phone interviews. Maybe that's why I loved your panelist's show so much...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ralph, just got your email and I'm setting you up on Operation EBook Drop'

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

> Ralph, just got your email and I'm setting you up on Operation EBook Drop'


*Looks around, doesn't see a Ralph*

Thanks! I just got your email and I'll start sending my coupon list out now. You can call me Randy by the way. Randolph's the pen name.

Thanks again for putting this together for us eAuthors!


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Stacey,
I wouldn't mind being a guest. You can go to my website and use the Contact me page and leave your email address and I'll contact you back. Not sure what I need to do but would love to get the word out. I do have a publisher but it is small so I do all the promotion myself. I'll look forward to hearing from you. Here are my books on Kindle if you want to take a look
Sealed In Lies kindle
Haunted Destiny kindle

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Stacie,

I'm game.  Check out my website at www.carlmelcher.com  and let me know if you want to talk.  Best with your new book!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Stacey--I've been putting off joining this list because I'm going to be out of town for a couple of weeks...but I definitely want to participate in some of the various programs.  You can reach me via PM here or www.BearMountainBooks.com as you need authors.  I've followed your progress over at Konrath's site for years.  Good to see you really enjoying yourself with these projects.

Maria


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

You're building well, Stacey. Continued good luck with your show. Ed, Eddie, and Kevin for this Friday?


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm still on for this Friday, the 18th, right?


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Stacey!

Did you get my offer as well?  I put it in a little while ago.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like Blog Talk Radio is making changes, as of this week, that limits the numbers of callers to 5 guests and will soon bump us from our cushy 9 PM primetime spot.

http://forum.blogtalkradio.com/index.php?showtopic=1856

This might account for why we had problems with folks getting a busy signal and what-not last Friday.

The Premium Service allows up to 50 callers on the switchboard, ensures primetime placement selection (i.e., we can always go at 9 PM), but it's just too darn expensive.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/premium.aspx

So my questions:

1) Does anybody have a premium account they're not using that we could use to host our show?

2) Does anyone want to make a donation toward (or have ideas about how to raise 400 bucks)?

It'd be cool to have the premium service so we can turn our Friday night show into a real party. But I'd need y'alls help to make this happen.


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll toss my name into the hat. I'm a Kindle Author with 5 books currently up. Fruitbasket from Hell; A is for Amnesia, B is for Bullet; Heaven's Superhero; Explorer's of the Unknown; Reflections of the Pink Elephant. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

So here's our plan for Friday September 18's show.

*From 9:00-9:30: Edward Patterson, Holly Christine, Red Adept, and Eric Mueller

From 9:30-10:00: Eddie Wright, Kevin Gerard, Holly C., and Dave Erickson*

RJ Keller has graciously offered to moderate the Live chat discussion.

I need Ed, Holly, Red, and Eric to call in about 8:55 to get logged in to the switchboard early. Eddie, Kevin, and Dave should call in around 9:30 PM. Also, I'll need to get everyone's phone #, so that I'll know who I've got dialing in on the switchboard. I am going to E-mail everyone right now to explain this in detail.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry Stacy that I can't make it on the 18th, but perhaps I can be bumped to the following week. 

Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks,

We are going Live tonight (Friday September 1 at 9:00 PM (EST) with our guests:

*From 9:00-9:30: Moriah Jovan, Holly Christine, Red Adept, and Eric Mueller

From 9:30-10:00: Eddie Wright, Kevin Gerard, Holly C., and Dave Erickson*

You can watch the show LIVE during the 9 PM hour here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And you can call in with your questions or comments here: (914) 803-4571


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, that was scary!  I was SO nervous!  

Thanks for having me, Stacey!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry I missed it, but I'm up for next Friday and set aside the time.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Stacey -

Do you have any open slots this Friday? I had so much fun on the last one and would love to be on again to find out what you'll be discussing this week. (I suppose I could always just listen to find out, but it's much more interesting to participate!)

-Kris


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Stacey:

Just pumped out some publicity for tomorrow's show.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Because this just flipped to page 2, I'll repost - Stacey, are there any openings for another guest this Friday?


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Stacey, I hope you received my email. I'm looking forward to your show, but I'll be in Joshua Tree this weekend with no computer and cell phone service that's likely to be spotty. The following week or another?

Congrats to you on your amazing book sales.

--Chris


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey folks, we are going live in about 30 minutes for this week's Book Chatter.

You can watch here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can call in with questions here: (914) 803-4571


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Stacey;

Fantastic idea (at least for me..we shall see how well I interview before I conclude it was such a great idea for you)

My novel "Treachery In Turtle Bay" is described in detail on my website www.ghughbodell.com together with the sequel and book three (future releases).

If you like the background mystery foundation, and want to interview me we can do a simple text interview and if it works for you we can move it up a notch to video.

Thanks greatly for the opportunity


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Stacey:

Enjoyed being on the show tonight.

Ed Patterson


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

It was great to finally hear your voice, Ed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The gorgeous voice of the emanent Queen? he he he. I tried to butch it up a bit.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacy,

Thanks so much for the interview.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I caught Book Chatter on a replay this morning. Unfortunately, the phone connections were a problem, and the sound was breaking up a good bit. I suppose it was being on location with different equipment that caused the problem.

Book Chatter is becoming a super webcast.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I caught Book Chatter on a replay this morning. Unfortunately, the phone connections were a problem, and the sound was breaking up a good bit. I suppose it was being on location with different equipment that caused the problem.
> 
> Book Chatter is becoming a super webcast.


Thanks so much for the kind words. Yep, last Friday's show was tough 'cause I was on the road and didn't have the best equipment with me.

This Friday October 2 though, I will be broadcasting from my home studio and we'll have all good sound and no background noise. Yesterday, I had AT&T U-Verse installed at my house and we're now cooking with gas.

Now, I just need a few guests.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm available!

A little background:

I'm a Canadian indie writer who's best known for the science fiction series: Spinward Fringe. I live on my sales which primarily happen on Mobipocket.com. http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/Category.asp?Language=EN&categoryId=14&Name=Science+Fiction My readers are spread across the globe (most are in England, Germany and France with others reporting in from Tokyo, New Zealand and other corners), and things just recently started picking up for me on Kindle.

I've been self publishing since 2002 and am looking forward to releasing the ninth and tenth science fiction novel of my career later this year.

I live with a tattoo artist and his lethargic black cat.

There's more info on my site and a bio here: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/randolphlalonde

You've been putting on a great show so far, keep it up!


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Stacy, thanks so much for the opportunity! I'm the author of the vampire trilogy ALMOST HUMAN. I would love to do an interview with you! 

Please e-mail me at:  [email protected]

Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you! 

~ Melanie


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to miss your show on Friday, but my wife and I happened to stay in a little 12-room motel in Joshua Tree in the high desert, and away from responsibilities, I used a Kindle for my first time extensively. Someone had donated a K2 to my wife's library, and I inaugurated it with R.J. Keller's book, "Waiting for Spring." I tried reading the same book on my large computer monitor weeks earlier, but for some reason, I can't read for long on a computer screen. The Kindle, I now fully realize, echoes a book page completely: black ink on a muted background, and it weighs the same as a book on a screen the size of a book page. I love that I can change the font size. It's a brilliant device as you and others know.

The room we stayed in turned out to be where the music star Gram Parsons died in in 1973. I wrote about that experience here: http://www.redroom.com/blog/christopher-meeks/gram-parsons-and-room-8

May your show continue to soar.

--Chris


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

Sure, I'm game.  My novel is Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam, and I hope to have my latest, White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke on Kindle by this weekend.
Best!
Paul Clayton
www.carlmelcher.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, we've got a great show lined up for tonight Friday October 2. Our guests include: Holly Christine, RJ Keller, John Rector, Dennis Batchelder, and our super special guest "the Intern."

I'm offering ten bucks (or a free interview) to anyone who can help divulge the true identity of "the Intern."

http://internspills.blogspot.com/

Should be a blast...

You can watch here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can call in with questions here: (914) 803-4571

9 PM (EST) - 10 PM


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## KenMcConnell (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Stacy,

I'm interested in being interviewed for my debut mystery novel, _Null_Pointer_. ken.mcconnell @ gmail.com

Thanks,
Ken McConnell


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

stacey: thanks so much for having me on your show last night.

dennis


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, I've started a website for interviewing and reviewing Kindle authors: http://www.onlinebookreview.org
> 
> If you're a Kindle author, I would like to interview you about your book. We can do a simple text interview which I can send you via email. Or I can also record video calls via Skype, if your laptop or computer has a webcam (using Skype, of course, is absolutely free).
> 
> ...


Hi Stacey, I'd really appreciate being interviewed whenever you have time. Would it be possible for you to email me with the questions? I'm at [email protected]

Thanks
Debra


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

Stacey - 

Yes, I definitely would be interested in a text interview. Don't have a webcam. 

You can email at: [email protected] 

Thanks! 


Wendy


----------



## Karl Larew (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 4 books on Kindle.  3 of them constitute a trilogy, a family saga about an Army family in WWII, Korean War/McCarthy Era, and Cold War/Vietnam Era.  Each book, especially the first, can be read alone.  They are "Paul, Betty, and Pearl," about an adulterous affair interwoven with investigations into the surprise at Pearl Harbor and other WWII matters, plus Betty's six-year old daughter; "Daddypaull and the Yo-yo War," about the family's experiences with child molestation, post-partum depression, Korean War, and accusations of pro-communist behavior; and "Gran'paul's Family," about the family's growth and personal troubles, a case of Russian espionage, fears of homosexuality, Vietnam, and the anti-war movement.  These books are all on Kindle and paperback on Amazon.  The 4th book, "Bad Vampires," is a brief spoof of vampire/James Bond stories, also on Kindle and paperback.

A bit about myself: I am a retired history professor, specialty in military history; brief service as a civilian historian in the US Army, and brief (2 years) service as an Army Intelligence officer.  Author of many professional articles, mostly in military/diplomatic history, but also in popular culture (comic book images of women, for example), many reviews and encyclopedia entries and poems, plus one short story; also author of a novel, "Candles in the Window," about the sex lives of college students in the 1950s--available still in paperback through Amazon, but not on Kindle.  I can be reached at [email protected]  Regards, Karl Larew


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

We're going to be going LIVE tonight Friday October 9 at 11 PM (EST)

You can watch here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can call in with questions here: (914) 803-4571


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

At least for the next few weeks, we are going to be on in the West-Coast-Friendly time slot of 11PM (EST), 8 (PST) on Friday nights with Book Chatter.

Holly and RJ are hard at work lining up some wonderful guests for the show!

Holly's Book: http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Lives-Clemenza-ebook/dp/B0026P4JCC

RJ's Book: http://www.amazon.com/Waiting-For-Spring-ebook/dp/B001MTEN6K


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm more available these days if you're looking for contributors.  Let me know what you need.

Maria


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

We are LIVE in 15 minutes!

Check us out here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

And feel free to IM chat your questions or phone them in at: (914) 803-4571


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Just curious exactly what you mean by "Kindle author." Are you looking for writers who publish specifically for the Kindle on the Amazon Kindle site?  Or would this include writers with ebooks accessible elsewhere but readable on a Kindle?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats, A. Sparrow for taking the top spot at Smashwords.

Ed Patterson


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, Stacey -

I'd be happy to be interviewed. I have two books available on Kindle:

_The Betrayal _- fantasy
_
Glorieta Pass_ - historical fiction (written as P.G. Nagle)

Could do an interview for either or one for each.

Thanks for the opportunity!

--Pati Nagle


----------



## ASparrow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, but have another look! In half a day I've been demoted five places (and sinking!) by the Gryphonwood Halloween promotion. It's been an impressive run by their entire line of ebooks. They've somehow gotten word of this all over Twitter. Hmm, I wonder if a Veteran's day promotion for Operation eBook Drop might be warranted?



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Congrats, A. Sparrow for taking the top spot at Smashwords.
> 
> Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll need to look again, because The Jade Owl was only seven books behind you.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay who wants to be on Book Chatter this Friday November 6? We need guests!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Stacey, you can shoot me a PM with how to do it. If it doesn't require a webcam or anything then I can if you'd be interested in having me.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, we are going LIVE at 11 PM (EST) tonight November 6 on BOOK CHATTER with guest authors Carl Melcher, Randy Lalonde, and Maria Schneider. Also featuring co-hosts Holly Christine and RJ Keller.

Check us out online at:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can Instant Message chat during the hour. Rock on, people!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh SURE, you promise me fame, but then...sniff, you cancel!!!!!

Of course, I get my second chance at fame since the show was moved to tonight (Nov 7) 11 EST.  Two late nights in a row for me.  It'll be just like college without the beer or the "I should be studying" part.


----------



## gerrydodge (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd love for you to interview me, Stacey.  I would buy your book, but I don't have a kindle.  Is it availabel in paperback?  Thanks,  Gerry Dodge


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, join us for a LIVE discussion with Kindle reviewer Red Adept and Kindle authors Paul Clayton, Randy Lalonde, Maria Schneider, and RJ Keller on Book Chatter at 11 PM (EST) here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Show!

Thanks for letting me fill in.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

That was harder than I thought it would be.  Good thing Red was there to pick me up off the floor now and then.  Stacey, you do a great job moving us along even when we stare into the microphone like a deer in headlights.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Stacey--

If you're doing one this Friday, I actually have a chance to be on it. I have the day off and would be more than willing to jump into the fray.

Contact me if you're interested. If you're fully booked, I understand, especially since I'm giving you late notice!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Friday...


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey folks, here's our authors for Friday November 20 at 11 PM (EST) - Simon Wood, Paul Clayton, Stacia Kane, Elisa Lorello, Holly Christine, and RJ Keller.

Join us here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

at 11 PM (EST).


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, we're hosting Book Chatter this week on Saturday November 28 at 11 PM (EST). I haven't gotten any guests yet, so if you'd like to be on the show, just reply to this post.

All you need to participate is a telephone (to call in to our switchboard).

Are you interested?


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Stacey,
If you're still looking for guests for tonight let me know.  I'm available and could help you out.  Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you need me.
Thanks 
Kelly


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

It looks like Kelly's joining us.

We still have a few more spots, if anyone wants to join us as well. We'll be going LIVE at 11 PM (EST) in about 2.5 hours

All you need is a telephone to participate.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I look forward to it, Stacey.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks so much Stacey.  I enjoyed meeting Sierra, Kevin, Chris, and RJ!  I learned a lot folks.  Thanks for the discussion!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to do the show, Stacey. It was fun and great to meet fellow authors!


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you Stacey and co-host R.J. Keller, who made us feel welcome. I enjoyed hearing, Kelly and Sierra, about your books and the process that took you to publishing, and I was pleased to participate with Kevin, who I've corresponded with several times over the past year or two. (Kevin's marketing skills in setting up visits to libraries and schools are amazing, by the way.) Stacey, I also found it interesting how you set up both of your books for marketing, approaching the many literary blogs.

Two of my books, "Months and Seasons" and "The Brightest Moon of the Century," were reduced in price for November and will be going up a dollar (only a dollar) in December. They'll stay at $1.99 for the next couple of days. My first book, "The Middle-Aged Man and the Sea," will stay at $1.95 to encourage people to try out my fiction. 

--Chris


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry Stacey that I couldn't answer the call, but I was in NJ taking care of my Dad when I picked it up on my Blackberry. I'm glad the troops assembled for a really good show.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks so much, everybody.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, we are going LIVE with our first show for 2010 at 11 PM (EST) tonight. Check out the show here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## APStephens (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi there Stacey. You know I would always be down for talking about writing, self-pub, Kindle, ebooks, etc for your site, show, etc. I have learned a lot from you and would always be willing to spread my own knowledge about self-publishing, promoting, etc with your listeners and readers.

Have a great new year ahead of you.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi!  If you're still accepting authors I'd love to be included!  My email is [email protected]


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> Hi! If you're still accepting authors I'd love to be included! My email is [email protected]


Good for you, Reese! Stacey is really good at doing the show (as well as being a bestselling author) and makes it easy for the guests to shine. Even so, I'm far too wimpy to do this. It would be "deer in the headlights" X 10. I can barely muster the courage to hit the "Post" button most of the time.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

daveconifer said:


> Good for you, Reese! Stacey is really good at doing the show (as well as being a bestselling author) and makes it easy for the guests to shine. Even so, I'm far too wimpy to do this. It would be "deer in the headlights" X 10. I can barely muster the courage to hit the "Post" button most of the time.


lol! I'm a teacher, so I'm pretty used to talking in front of people...even if they're little people, lol! Plus I live with 4 very talkative males and rarely get a word in edgewise over here...so I'm always up for talking


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just saw the one with Dawson Vosburg. I would be interested in participating. I don't have Skype.

Robin (No relation to Reese) Reed

(Or Rick)


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd love to, Stacey. I have several books available on Kindle and can do either text or Skype. Just let me know.

Rick Reed


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I am also interested in participating, though I don't have Skype, so it'd have to be text. If interested, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Stacey:

I'd love it if I could be interviewed by you. That would be exciting.

my email is: [email protected]

drop me a line.

here's my first kindle book. A collection of short stories for $1.00


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, please join us on Book Chatter LIVE tonight Friday January 8 at 11 PM (EST)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

We have a bunch of authors joining us!


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, please join us on Book Chatter LIVE tonight Friday January 8 at 11 PM (EST)
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter
> 
> We have a bunch of authors joining us!


 Hey Stacey, I'm sure your over flowing with people that have said yes to being interviewed by you, and if at all possible, I'd like to be added to the list. I hadn't heard of Skype before , but i just googled it and I guess i can sign up for it. So let me know if your interested.


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne (Jan 11, 2010)

well, i'm told i like to talk so...


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Stacey,

I just launched my gothic horror series "Jason Dark: Ghost Hunter" that is available over at http://www.jasondarkseries.com as well as at Amazon's Kindle store. I would love to participate in your interview rounds, so please feel free to ping me when you have an open slot.

Guido Henkel
[email protected]


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Stacy,

If you're still doing interviews, I'd be willing to answer some questions and promote my book.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Merry-Go-Round-ebook/dp/B002ZNJL78/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260317955&sr=1-1

Thanks!
Donna Fasano


----------



## AprilCapil (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes! I am interested and I will post your interview on my YouTube Channel! (http://www.youtube.com/aprilcapil)

- April


----------



## zstopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Stacey,

I'd be interested in talking about my book.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Putnam (Dec 26, 2009)

Greetings,
I am a kindle author and have three books published. Each is available on paperback but my sales are mostly through KINDLE.
Book #1 Destiny's Warriors Volume 1
Book #2 Destiny's Warriors: The Last Sacrifice Volume 2
My memoir written under a pen name, The Dark Secrets of Rebecca Marie

You can email at *[email protected]* I'd love a review and/or interview.

R.M. Putnam


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm down for an interview, but it looks like you've got plenty of others who are also down for it too. If you find the time or have the inclination to interview me, please know I'm interested. 

Why is my book even interesting or worth talking about? Because I'm a writer who knows how to describe something that most people want to know about but don't want to experience it first-hand for themselves: madness. In my book, I pull back the lovely pink skin of sanity and show the bone of madness protruding. I was sane when I wrote it, but I was mad when I experienced it.


----------



## DL_Snell (Mar 20, 2010)

Stacey, Skype interviews are a great idea! I'd love to be interviewed if you're still doing this.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Heck yeah, sign me up!  I don't think I have a webcam (guess I'd better check with hubby), so I guess the email interview is my only option.  Thanks for the opportunity!

-Jenn


----------



## shadow2683 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Stacey Id love to give this a try. I am a new author so getting any kind of word of mouth out there about my work would be absolutely sensational. I dont have a webcam so an email interview is my only option. you can contact me at [email protected].

Heres my books cover. I cant wait to here from you.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Stacey,

I would be interested in being interviewed as well. My novel _Falling Star_ has only been out one month, but has already received some nice reviews and comparisons to noted authors. In addition, one noted author, Robin Hathaway, comment on my book as well.

Thank you. My email address is [email protected]

Phil


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

If you're still doing author interviews, I'd be honored to participate!


----------



## CaraMarsi27 (Aug 7, 2010)

I hope it's not too late. I'd like to be interviewed. I have on Kindle book, a romantic suspense. You can reach me at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I, too, would love be interviewed, Stacey.  Although I have Skype, I'm neither photogenic enough nor do I have a voice conducive toward spellbinding conversation (thirty-four + years as an air traffic controller makes for one dull, monotone voice, I must say), so I'd prefer a text interview.  Plus I'm currently in my underwear.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm up for an interview if you're still running these. [email protected]


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I would like to join the ranks of Kindle author's who have been interviewed by you also.  [email protected]


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

If you're still taking on authors, I have four books for Kindle in my signature line.

I also blog at twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com offering author interviews, book reviews and anything else relating to writing/publishing.

My email address is [email protected]

Thanks,

Deb


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I'd love to be interviewed if you're still doing this, although I don't have a webcam so it'll be more of a 20th Century style interview, I fear.

I have two books listed in my signature line.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd be grateful for an interview but I'm afraid I can't review your book. Just no time.
I'd be happy to drop by and tag your book if that's just as good and I'd be willing to wait in line in back of everyone else.

I have just the one book in my signature line and I'd prefer a text interview. Thanks.
email-    [email protected]


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Stacey, I'd love to be a part of this! I also do my own interview series, so I'd be happy to return the favor as well!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like he hasn't posted an interview since February of this year, and his last visit to the boards was on July 6th.  Might be yelling into vacuum here...


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hellooooooo Is there anybody out there??


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Dudes, Stacey has been on vacation all summer and Book Chatter has been on hiatus. Once he's back, and settles back into his normal routine, we'll start the show again. I'm sure he'll check the thread when he's back home and ready.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be cool with it. Would love to promote my spoof on tery Brooks' Magic Kingdom for Sale


----------



## arlissadams (Aug 14, 2010)

Great idea Stacey. I imagine you are totally backed up with interviews at this point, so whenever you can get to it I'd like to "jump on the bandwagon."

I have several Kindle books. Devil's Dance is available in every format including Kindle and audio. The Devil's Due, the second book in the series, will be released at the beginning of October. A short story, "Welcome to Paradise" will be in the upcoming Dreamspell Revenge anthology. That is writing as Arliss Adams.

Writing as Morgan St. James, I have two Silver Sisters Mysteries: A Corpse in the Soup and Seven Deadly Samovars, a Kindle only anthology, Women on the Edge, Kindle only Miracles Happen on Horseback, "Trust No One" in The Mystery of the Green Mist anthology, and more.

You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Stacie,

Looks like you have your hands full here. 
If possible, can you please add me to the list of possible interviews?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, I am super-pleased to announce that Season 2 of BOOK CHATTER Live will be launching on Friday October 8 at 9 PM (EST). We have RJ Keller and Zoe Winters lined up as our regular featured panelists for the new season, and our first episode will feature guest authors Willow Polson and Scott Nicholson.

Drop your name into the hat if you'd like to be considered as a guest for our new season, which is scheduled to run October 2010 - April 2011 on the 2nd and 4th Fridays of each month Live at 9 PM (EST).

I'll be reading through your posted replies and contacting folks to set up interviews. Thanks so much, guys!


EDIT: I should say, too, how cool it is to see just how many authors we featured in 2009-2010 Season 1 of BOOK CHATTER that are now Amazon/Encore authors or have been picked up by other publishers. Just off hand, here's a few: Elisa Lorello, Sam Landstrom, Jamie Lynn Braziel, Rob Kroese, J.A. Konrath, and John Rector.

How many BOOK CHATTER authors will go on to major publishing deals in Season 2?


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

I would love to participate, Stacey! My novel is called Swallow and is about a young Manhattan attorney suffering from the psychosomatic condition, Globus Hystericus. It's won several indie awards, received many good reviews, and was a Kindle store best-seller for 10 weeks over the summer. 

My email is: [email protected]

Thank you so much for your consideration!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity, Stacey. I'd love to do an interview. (Sent you an email)

Suzanne


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd love to be part of this. I'm my favorite topic of discussion, and my books are a close second!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, okay so I've started responding to folks off-forum to set up interviews. If you haven't heard back from me, drop me a note here. Also, it would be helpful if you can post an estimate of how many friends/fans audience folks you could draw to our Live show. If you've got a huge Twitter or FaceBook following or a large email database of people to contact, let me know.

You'll shoot right to the top of our guest list.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Just want to add that we've recently created a Facebook fanpage for the show. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Chatter-Ustream-Show/121511121236936


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I would like to be interviewed. My email is [email protected]
Ann


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

rjkeller said:


> Just want to add that we've recently created a Facebook fanpage for the show.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Chatter-Ustream-Show/121511121236936


You are awesome.


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, Stacey. I don't have skype, but would love to be interviewed.

Lynda



Stacey Cochran said:


> Hey, folks, I am super-pleased to announce that Season 2 of BOOK CHATTER Live will be launching on Friday October 8 at 9 PM (EST). We have RJ Keller and Zoe Winters lined up as our regular featured panelists for the new season, and our first episode will feature guest authors Willow Polson and Scott Nicholson.
> 
> Drop your name into the hat if you'd like to be considered as a guest for our new season, which is scheduled to run October 2010 - April 2011 on the 2nd and 4th Fridays of each month Live at 9 PM (EST).
> 
> ...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I've got a new book coming out this month (Under Witch Moon) so would be happy to join the show (again).  

Maria


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, Stacey,

Can I add my name to the list of those who would like to do an interview?  

I can let people about 500 people know through facebook, twitter, and two blogs, in addition to IRL friends.


----------



## Valentine Cawley (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I have just uploaded my first Kindle book, so it would be great to be interviewed. It is based on the life of a child prodigy, who is rather unusual in many ways. 

Please email me at tjvcawley2 @ yahoo.com.

Thanks in advance for your questions.

Valentine Cawley


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

So glad to see Bookchatter coming back for a second season WOOT  I will have something to do on Friday nights. I will help promoting for you im up to 2000 + on twitter


----------



## DeclanStanley (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Stacey,
I too would like to add my name to the list of authors who want to be interviewed. I can do a Skype interview.

I have just self-published my first Kindle book Alice which draws its inspiration from Lewis Caroll’s Alice’s Adventures in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass, though more in spirit than in actual characters and events. It's not just a "let's write a farytail where they all have sex" story, but a surreal adventure of sexual awakening and enlightenment as Alice journeys through her own mythical wonderland populated not only with elements inspired by Caroll's work but also by modern cultural references as well. There are also explicit sex scenes.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I know you have built up a long list but I would still like to be on it [email protected]


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay, here's our October shows so far:

October 8 (Friday) at 9 PM (EST) - guests Willow Polson and Scott Nicholson

October 22 (Friday) at 9 PM (EST) - guests Tanya Plank, P.A. Wood, and Lynda Hilburn

We've scheduled nothing for November 12 yet but we tentatively have guest John Hartness scheduled for Nov 26.

Of course, RJ Keller and Zoe Winters are our featured co-hosts for Season 2.

I'll keep reading through the replies here and trying to establish off-forum contact with folks. Hang in there!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonder how a lesbian zombie novel would sell on Kindle...


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello there, Stacey.  I kept putting this off, so I know I'm at the far end of the list for now.  However, if anyone backs out, I would love to be included on this program.

My email address is [email protected]  As far as people I could add, I have a bit over two hundred facebook friends, our website gets 150 or so visits a day, and my review blog receives 1200 a month.  Don't know if that's even good, but hey, you wanted numbers.

Thanks for the effort you put into this, brother.

Rob D


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi!

I would love to be interviewed and I don't mind the wait.   My e-mail is [email protected] 

Thanks!!!

Terri


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Oops, I didn't leave an e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## TomMWiseman (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello,

I'd like to get on this list if I may.
[email protected]

Thanks,
  Tom


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I know you have a tremendous pile in front of you, so I'll understand if you don't move onto either of the books I've dtp'd. I am joining your facebook group, though, regardless. I liked what I saw.

take care and bless you for this generous offer
t


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I throw my hat into the ring? [email protected]


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I'd love to be involved! I'll message you my email.  Thanks.


----------



## Chicki (Jul 1, 2010)

I recently published my debut novel, a multicultural romance, on Kindle. 

[email protected]

Chicki


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, everybody. Of course, I'm not going to be able to get to everyone, but a good many folk who have replied here will be on this season's schedule. Here's what we've got so far:

October 8 - Willow Polson, Scott Nicholson

October 22 - Tanya Plank, P.A. Wood, Lynda Hilburn

Nov. 12 - Rob Kroese, K.C. May, J.M. Pierce

Nov. 26 - John Hartness, Terri Reid

So, I still have one spot left for Nov. 26. In December, we're going to have to air on the 1st and 3rd Friday (every other month we'll be on 2nd and 4th Fridays). So that looks like Dec. 3 and 17.

I would encourage everyone to tune in during our Live shows and join in the IM chat, which is another way that I screen for potential guests. If someone has intelligent, thought-provoking points as an audience member in the IM chat, I frequently ask them on as a guest for a later show.

And of course, it'd be a huge help if you all spread the word. Post it on Twitter, FaceBook, web forums like this, etc., that people can tune in LIVE at 9 PM (EST) this Friday night October 8:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

Thanks, guys. I'm gonna be gone the next 72 hours, and so won't be able to follow up here as much Wed-Friday afternoon.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Bumping this, because we are LIVE tonight at 9 PM (EST) for our first episode of Season 2, Friday October 8. Please join us!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, Episode #36 is in the can. Watch it here:

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/10080749


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Bumping this because we are LIVE tonight Friday October 22 at 9 PM (EST) with Kindle authors: Tanya Plank, P.A. Wood, Lynda Hilburn

Join us for the hour here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking very forward to this!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

tonyaplank said:


> Looking very forward to this!


Way to go, Tonya!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Stacey,

I am interested as well, whenever the right time comes!

Cheers,
Gabriela


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, Gabriela 

This was so much fun - whoever else is doing a later interview is going to have such a blast!

Here's the link to last night's show: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/10360116

R.J. revealed her HUGE news so, seriously, watch it!


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Great show last night! I love getting to know authors this way. 

I think doing it every other week, rather than every week like last season, has helped to keep us all fresh and rested. I'm glad Stacey made the change.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, RJ. I agree; I like the bi-weekly schedule a lot more. It's much more manageable.

Here's what I've got coming up for the next few shows so far:

*Nov. 12 - Rob Kroese, K.C. May, J.M. Pierce

Nov. 26 - John Hartness, Terri Reid; Philip Chen

December 3 - Red Adept; Robert Duperre; Thea Atkinson

December 17 - Laura Vosika; 
*
So, we still need a few guests for December 17. After New Years, we'll be back on the 2nd and 4th Fridays schedule, but I haven't lined up any guests that far out yet.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Stacey--

What to do as an author and publisher changes so quickly, my head is spinning. Your show is but one good example of how doing something regularly and passionately creates waves. I enjoyed being on your show, and I'd love to do so again.

By the way, yesterday my novel _The Brightest Moon of the Century_ was a sponsor of Kindle Nation Daily, and I can attest it works. In one day, it went from being ranked #148,843 to now #626. In large part the leap was due to what Steve Windwalker, the author of the blog, wrote about the book after he read it. You can read what he wrote at http://bit.ly/9L1M6q

I didn't expect him to read it or write about it so well, but he also took on the subject of literary fiction. Literary fiction is a particular challenge because it doesn't fit in a clear nitch. It could be funny as Nick Hornby does, or it could be stylized as Jonathan Franzen is now doing with _Freedom_, or it could be a social criticism as is Margaret Atwood's _Oryx and Crake_, which takes place in the future but isn't science fiction. Mysteries, romances, tell-alls--in many ways it's helpful to be a genre. Konrath, the king of self-publishing, knows his genre and does it well.

I'm not complaining. In fact, I have my first mystery on the backburner, to be rewritten after I finish the comic novel I'm now writing. I'm simply saying that writing and publishing literary fiction is a challenge. RJ Keller's book, _Waiting for Spring_, blessedly, is showing people that persistence--and a good story--can pay off.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Christopher Meeks said:


> I enjoyed being on your show, and I'd love to do so again.


Thanks, Christopher. We would love to have you on again. How about Friday December 17 at 9 EST?


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Please count me in!  I have only one book, but have been writing professionally for years.  Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in. I'm at [email protected]


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

im in [email protected]


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I'll try to get in touch with everyone in the next day or so. We may have to book some folks for as late as January. We are getting pretty loaded.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I'm the author of School of the Ages:  The Ghost in the Crystal, a YA novel. I just have one book published, but I'm an experienced writer who will be coming out with more books, and I'm a teacher, so I'm used to talking extemporaneously and should be easy to interview.

I'm trying to figure out how to use new media marketing, and that's probably something you'll want to interview me about after we're done with the book, as by next year, I will have some useful things to say about it, even if I haven't mastered it yet. 

January or February booking is fine for me. My email is [email protected]  My websites are in the signature file.

Matt


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Stacey,
Either myself (on publishing, formatting, promotion, business aspects) or my husband (writing, character develop, plotting etc) would be interesetd in appearing on your show.  Michael just was offered a six-figure contract with a NY firm to move from "indie" to traditional so how he went from "zero to sixty" might be an interesting show.

PM me if you want further contact information.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

"Zero to sixty" would be an interesting show. I'd like to listen to that one.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

put me on the list for interview. The Zero to Sixty does sound awesome!


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking forward to my spot in a couple weeks. Stacey, if you're still around Raleigh, swing by the NC Comicon this weekend and say hi!


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, join us LIVE at 9 PM (EST) for Book Chatter:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

This was my first time participating in the online "chatter" part - so much fun! You guys should all join and chat next time!


----------



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

I would love to be interviewed. Corpse Whisperer is out on Kindle.
my e-mail addy is [email protected]
Thanks for doing this.
cmr


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Join us for a LIVE Book Chatter in about 25 minutes with Kindle authors Terri Reid and Philip Chen here:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter

You can listen, watch, and IM chat with us during the hour. Thanks!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Stacey:

What a great thread. And you're doing a wonderful job.

I'd love to participate. My email = [email protected]

My book is in my signature here. It's 99c Kindle; 10.99 print. And it's mainstream women's fiction.

I'm open to any time you have after 12/6.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Laura B


----------



## Chris Redding Author (Aug 14, 2010)

Sign me up please.
You can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks for doing this.
cmr


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i think I'm coming up on dec 3 and I'm scared witless


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

theapatra said:


> i think I'm coming up on dec 3 and I'm scared witless


Terri Reid and I just did it last night and Stacey was great. The only tricky question was when he asked about the second derivation of Schrodinger's wave on wave equation. That one took a little time.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I had a great time with Phil and Stacey last night!!!  And, I got some book sales from it!!  Thank you so much!!!!

Terri


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Join us LIVE on Book Chatter at 9 PM (EST) with author guests Laura Vosika and Chris Meeks and Zoe Winters and RJ Keller:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

*NEWS UPDATE*

I am excited to announce that our Book Chatter LIVE guests on Friday January 14 at 9 PM (EST) will be Boyd Morrison and John Rector. Please help us spread the word.

Also, I have temporarily dropped the price of CLAWS to 99 cents. CLAWS 2 is also 99 cents, but I've already increased the price in DTP and so it really won't last more than another day or so at that price. Get 'em while they're cheap.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd love to participate! PM me if you've got a spot.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Stacey,

I'd love to be interviewed! I do both indie publishing and big-6 pubbing (now with Grand Central Forever, was with Bantam and Pocket previously), so I could talk about both if you'd like. 

 Bella
www.BellaAndre.com


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Alright, I have just now replied (off forum) to Annette, Bella, and Suzanne. Let's see if we can make this group our Friday January 28 9 PM (EST) show.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a brand new indie kindle author, but if you're interested in having me, I'd be thrilled to be part of your show.

Thanks so much for doing this.  I'm sure we all appreciate it.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun.  If you are still looking for people, I'm interested!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

Sure! I would love to do a live interview with you. I'm not sure how that would work, but if you're interested in Death Has a Name, I'd be glad to discuss it.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Just sent a message off forum to Julie. I'll try to get to some of these others over the weekend. My Friday is slam packed with meetings and date night tonight.


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey, folks, Book Chatter is back on tonight Friday Feb 25 LIVE at 11 PM (EST) with four author guests.

Join us. We'd love to have you!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Stacey,

I'd love to join you on Book Chatter, if you've got an opening.  It sounds like a blast!  Take care.


----------

